# "L" glass on the way.



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I finally bit the bullet and ordered my first L lens. Thanks to Stargazer(and others) for some back and forth PM'ing and advice. B&H is sending me a remote release, 1.4TC and the 100-400mm IS f4.5-5.6. and I'm all out of "fun money" for a while....It's supposed to be here next Tues. I can't wait......Come on Brown, hurry up!.....Jim:bounce:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats on the new glass! You will love it. Very nice lens...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I see many bird and moon shots in your near future. You'll enjoy the heck out of that lens. It's also a great lens for air shows too.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Congrats on the new glass! You will love it. Very nice lens...


What he said!
Mike


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks! Once I get a little time to play with it, I'll post, when I get anything postworthy. I think the fireworks photo winner is what finally sealed the deal. Some of the moonshots you guys get are phenomemal as well. Their sending me the 2ft. remote also. lol. I'll have to try some of that. I hope my "kit" tripod will support w/o much jitter....Thanks again guys,,,Jim


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, Wow! What a treat that will b.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Welcome to the "L" club. I have one and I love it.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

the 100-400 is L?


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

adamfromtexas said:


> the 100-400 is L?


Yes.

EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM

You're gonna love it, Jim.

Dick


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks everybody, Brown says it will be here tomorrow (tues). tic-toc, tic-toc, lol,,,,Jim


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

It's here!! Yesterday the big brown truck brought me the 1.4Xtc, a remote pushbutton and the 100-400mm IS USM f/4.5-5.6L. With my work schedule, it looks like the weekend before I'll get to play in the daylight...I can't wait:biggrin:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yowzers.....Congrats........Now you know the proper way to break in a new lens is the first shots has to be of a duck :wink::rotfl:.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Take it outside and shoot the moon! 

Congrats on the new lens.
Mike

Canon 40D w/100-400 + 1.4x TC handheld - manual exposure control.

# Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 1/125 second
# Lens F-Number / F-Stop = 11/1 ===> ƒ/11
# ISO Speed Ratings = 1000
# Original Date/Time = 2009:07:28 21:07:30
# Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
# Focal Length = 560/1 mm ===> 560 mm


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

how do you like it?


----------

